# ooth tubs....



## desana (Sep 26, 2008)

Just wondered what ppl thought to these ooth tubs i use them for incubating the smaller mantids. Any feedback would be appreciated cheers...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

They are great! How tall are they? Lmao i hatchet my _acromantis_ ooth in a cricket tub without all the substrate and hygrometer and stuff...


----------



## desana (Sep 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> They are great! How tall are they? Lmao i hatchet my _acromantis_ ooth in a cricket tub without all the substrate and hygrometer and stuff...


they are 14cm high x 8cm in diameter cheers i think they are big enough for the smaller species. thanks.....


----------



## desana (Sep 26, 2008)

thats nothing ive seen people hatch chinese in cricket tubs!.................


----------



## desana (Sep 26, 2008)

i was wondering if they would large enough to hatch a ghost ooth.....


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

desana said:


> i was wondering if they would large enough to hatch a ghost ooth.....


Dude, they don't need that much space to drop down :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

dammit double post... mods?


----------



## desana (Sep 26, 2008)

i thought they would be cheers.....


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2008)

Gauges are overkill but otherwise should work.


----------



## desana (Sep 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> Gauges are overkill but otherwise should work.


what do ya mean gauges are overkill?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 27, 2008)

desana said:


> thats nothing ive seen people hatch chinese in cricket tubs!.................


Yes, but ask Shaz how many times I told her not to do it and how many times she did it until she admitted I was right   

Those tubs are WAY to small for any species other than ones such as _Ceratomantis_ ie. ones with VERYsmall hatches.

As adviced before, it is much better to use sweet jars for almost all species.

Rob.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2008)

desana said:


> what do ya mean gauges are overkill?


You don't need them.


----------



## desana (Sep 27, 2008)

how about this tub than?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 27, 2008)

Better, but would be even better with a sweet jar  Should be okay for the species I think you have there - _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ ?

You need to put lots of twigs in there also, but the most important thing is to lose the lid - it'll promote mould growth.


----------



## desana (Sep 27, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Better, but would be even better with a sweet jar  Should be okay for the species I think you have there - _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ ?You need to put lots of twigs in there also, but the most important thing is to lose the lid - it'll promote mould growth.


cheers for the feedback this is a pic of the lid.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks good to me!

Unless its a big species, I just use a 32oz deli cup w/ a mesh lid. I use a folded paper towel as substrate and mist and the ooth it every 2-3 days. I also include a stick or two. How an individual incubates ooths is his personal preference, but method I use been working great over the years.


----------



## Gurd (Sep 27, 2008)

I would cut more of the lid away and just leave enuff to hold the netting in place if you want to use a lid, but I would just not bother and use an elastic band myself


----------



## kakistos (Sep 27, 2008)

I hatch my ooths in upside-down salad shakers. You know the salad shaker cups.... it's basically a beaker with a cup-shaped lid. In the lid I put water with cotton balls and I make it stand on the lid, and then I attach the ooth on the bottom of the beaker. When I close it I put mesh between the cap and the beaker. When the nymphs fall down they fall on the mesh, not touching the water in which they could drown. As soon as I see nymphs running around I place them in a different container where they can drink and stuff.


----------

